

Google Pays Half Your Salary to Your Spouse for 10 Years If You Die - goronbjorn
https://www.quora.com/Working-at-Google-1/What-is-the-best-Google-employee-perk-and-why/answer/Paul-Cowan-3

======
lsiebert
has been posted previously, fyi.

